# Dirty Work



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's a shot at a Steely Dan classic by our bands other guitar player and me. We don't play horns so we improvised a bit.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdavetcan%2Fits-dirty-work


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I liked it last night. I'll like again today and see what happens. Anyway, good stuff. thanks for posting


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I liked it last night. I'll like again today and see what happens. Anyway, good stuff. thanks for posting


LOL, thanks again for taking the trouble to repost. There are a couple of things I'm not happy with but if I waited until I was pleased with everything I'd end up never throwing it out there


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

davetcan said:


> LOL, thanks again for taking the trouble to repost. There are a couple of things I'm not happy with but if I waited until I was pleased with everything I'd end up never throwing it out there


I've always been a "Steely" fan. After hearing your cover, I even checked out the chords/tabs for it. I'm going to give that song a whirl too.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I've always been a "Steely" fan. After hearing your cover, I even checked out the chords/tabs for it. I'm going to give that song a whirl too.


Excellent, we transposed to "A" to make it a bit easier on my vocals.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds great, Dave - very nice work.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

nicely done!

sounds good. I have been going thru a steely dan phase too. but I don't think I have ever tried to figure any tunes out


----------

